#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Einfluss des Vollmondes >

## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  mir fällt bei Vollmond oft auf, dass ich in der Nacht extrem schlecht und deshalb auch wenig schlafe, am nächsten Tag aber erstaunlich munter bis sogar aufgedreht bin. Ich führe nun schon seit ca. 10 Jahren Buch darüber und stelle folgendes fest:  - In ca. 80% schlafe ich ausgesprochen unruhig und kurz. - Zu 98% fühle ich mich am Tag darauf trotz wenig Schlaf (höchstens 5 Stunden) ausgeruht. - In 76% (noch vor meinen Wechseljahren) gekam ich meine Periode bei Vollmond. - Zu 95% bin ich an Vollmondtagen auffällig positiv eingestellt. - Zu ebenfalls 95% bin ich ausgesprochen gut gelaunt. - Zu 77% ist mein Appetit reduziert. - Zu 92% kann ich mich an Träume gut erinnern.  Nun würde es mich interessieren, ob bei Euch der Vollmond auch irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten zeigt. Bitte stimmt fleissig ab.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

Wie Du im Eigenstudium habe auch ich diese Beobachtung gemacht. 
Als Apnoe Pat. bekommt bzw. nimmt man solche Tage oft dadurch war das man schlechter schläft.

----------


## Monsti

Danke, Uwe, bin ich schon mal nicht die einzige "Verrückte".  :Grin:    Grüßle ins Schwobaländle Angie

----------


## Brava

Bei mir war  Vollmond wenn die Kinder zur Welt kamen,bei allen  
War schon komisch

----------


## Obelix1962

Das hat nicht mit Verrückt zu tun ! 
Schon mal was von Ebbe und Flut gehört.
Da werden Wassermassen bewegt nur durch die Anziehungskraft,
Warum soll da nicht auch beim Menschen (muss ja nicht jeder so intensiv merken)
nichts Außergewöhnliches passieren. Ist nicht jeder Mensch ein Einzelstück mit  unterschiedlichen Wehwehchen und Vorzügen die die Natur ihm mitgab.

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava 
Wehrwölfe

----------


## Brava

So Ähnlich die Jungs sind heut noch bei Vollmond unleidig ,die Girlis schlafen unruhig

----------


## Monsti

Mh Brava, und warum hast Du bisher nicht abgestimmt?  :Huh?:

----------


## Brava

Tschuldigung habs verpeilt

----------


## Monsti

:Grin:  Danke, dass Du es nachgeholt hast.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Ingo,  
ich verstehe Ihre Haltung nicht ganz. Wenn Sie diskutieren wollen, warum machen Sie es dann nicht. Interessiert es Sie nicht, ob Ihre oder anderer Menschen Monderfahrungen beipielsweise das Ergebnis von Selbstsuggestion sind? 
Oder ob es möglicherweise andere Einflüsse gibt ? Und welche? 
Wenn Sie von bestimmten Funktionsmechanismen überzeugt sind, warum erklären Sie diese nicht anderen Forumsteilnehmern? 
Im übrigen, was zeichnet eigentlich eine Diskussion, die Sie zu führen bereit wären, aus? 
Pianoman

----------


## Obelix1962

@Ingo 
ist schon gut wenn Du auch mal Kritik üben tust.
Einige hier sind dies nun mal nicht gewohnt das es Menschen gibt die gegenteiliger Meinung sein können.
Aber so wie Schubser schon schrieb, es ist keiner gezwungen darauf zu Antworten bzw. Stellung zu nehmen für seinen Beitrag. Machtkämpfe gehören hier bestimmt nicht ins Forum !
Einige sollten aber lernen mit Kritik umzugehen. 
Ich persönlich fände es schade solltest Du Dich wieder auf den Lorbeeren ausruhen und nur Leser werden. 
PS: Nimmm Dir nicht alles zu Herzen was hier rüberkommt, bleib locker wie bisher
      dann fällt es Dir nicht schwer.

----------


## Patientenschubser

*LETZE AUFFORDERUNG AN ALLE HIER 
ZURÜCK ZUM THEMA!*

----------


## urologiker

> es steht jedem frei Beiträge nicht zu lesen oder aber unbeantwortet zu lassen! Ist es nicht wunderbar, dass sich hier im Forum so viele verschiedene sachliche (ob nun wissenschaftliche, empirische oder was auch immer) Herangehensweisen an ein Thema finden?!?

 patientenschubser@logiker@back to topic!  :Zwinker:  
@all - ich eröffne jetzt mal einen Motz-Fred im Chat-Forum, in dem (und nur dort!) man sich -natürlich gemäß Forumsregeln!!!- aufregen/motzen etc. kann, dann gibt es endlich ein Ventil...  
Grüßchen, logiker :Grin:

----------


## U.S.

Ich liebe Vollmond und kann auch wunderbar schlafen - der Mond ist mir ein ständiger Begleiter. 
LG U.

----------

